# Powing/salting pricing



## Pyramid (Oct 2, 2006)

Just expanding my business to include snow removal. I have an idea for pricing, but would like to get an idea of what others are charging. We have had some lawn customers saying they have had people saying they would plow for $10 a push! I can't see them staying in business and don't want to lower the industry pricing, but I need to be competitive. I'm looking at pricing in the following way (and am open to suggestions):

plowing per push
shoveling per visit
salting per pound

I also am thinking of giving discounts for prepaid accounts, but am unsure what sort of discount to give.

I'd love to hear what an average 25 X 200 ft driveway would go for.

Thanks!


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*1, 2, 3, push!!!!!!*

:waving: Pyramid,
The guys that are charging $10 are most likely NOT insured and I hope they're ready to lose everything they own! These are the guys making Beer money and even at $10 your only able to buy shaffer! or Shlitz! The average driveway here is $45. I charge by the push. doing seasonals is tough I think. Either you under bid and lose money or the customer gets jerked because they shelled out the bucks and got no snow! Also, shoveling per visit  A way to keep your cost down would be to save the shoveling until the storm is over and charge them once.

Pale Rider


----------



## greenjack (Jul 8, 2006)

Pyramid
I am getting the same thing from some of my new customers. I only hear it in a particular sub though and they tell me he has a older truck and all he offers for $10 is a push no shoveling walks or anything just a push thats not done very well they say.
I guess they get what they pay for.

Pyramid, what area are you hearing it from in michigan? im in metro detroit


----------



## swamprebel (Sep 21, 2006)

that's funny years ago the same thing happened to me.one of my customers went with another guy cause he was cheaper. when his old truck broke down then they called me back by then I was booked up and the guy was really mad at me lol...cheaper doesn't mean better tell them that.what do they want us to do make no money at all?


----------

